# Hawk's First PLing Meet Results...ugh



## chicken_hawk (Nov 10, 2013)

So, my first meet was less then spectacular. I over shot my water cut and never was able to gain my weight and water back big mistake. Monday I was 253.5, Friday AM weigh in I was 238.2 and Meet morning I was only 246...not good. Anyway, I was nervous as hell too. So, I set my squat opener low at 227kg or 500lbs and with wobley knees I nailed it with ease. Then I made a big jump to 565 and on my decent something went wrong with my IT band and it rolled or stretched or something. So, I had the spotters take the weight and limped off the platform. Now, I am utterly disappointed in my performance. However, my nerves had calmed down and with ice pack taped to my quad I do my three bench attempts, 365 flew up as did 390, but I missed 407 by three inches at the lockout. I could not help but think if I had just a bit more energy I would have nailed it.

Now it was time for the dead lift. I asked the judges if I could wrap my leg with an ace and they have some sympathy and let me wrap it under my singlet (heck no records were in jeopardy). So, I attempt to warm up feeling like I just got punched in the leg. Nonetheless the pain does not get any worse as the weight climbs, so I go with it. I open with 500 then hit me next two attempts 535 and 565 respectively. I had more in the dead, but I wanted to make all my attempts and was still cautious about my quad.

So when the day was up totaled just over 1450 and took 2nd in 242 classic raw (no knee wraps).

My quad feels a lot better today and I am ready to get back to training and learn from my mistakes with both eyes on the next meet.

Hawk


----------



## LastChance (Nov 10, 2013)

2nd at your first time doesn't seem bad at all to me man.  I have a feeling you will dominate next time.


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey no need for the frownie. You totaled up, didn't bomb ,and learned alot.
Are you over in ohio C/H? Would be well worth coming over to Quads for a two or three day stay. Have Eddie critique your lifts and get you on track.
Congrats on gritting it out after the squat. Very cool. 1st meet out of the way .
Now you can focus on the next and I'm betting it will be a good one. 
Thanks, T...


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 10, 2013)

First one is the toughest one man. Next time you will have nerves of steel and get over 1700lbs combined.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 10, 2013)

WTHagain1 said:


> First one is the toughest one man. Next time you will have nerves of steel and get over 1700lbs combined.





LastChance said:


> 2nd at your first time doesn't seem bad at all to me man.  I have a feeling you will dominate next time.



Thanks for the kind words gents...I was nervous as all get out at the beginning but by the end I was cool and level headed.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 10, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Hey no need for the frownie. You totaled up, didn't bomb ,and learned alot.
> Are you over in ohio C/H? Would be well worth coming over to Quads for a two or three day stay. Have Eddie critique your lifts and get you on track.
> Congrats on gritting it out after the squat. Very cool. 1st meet out of the way .
> Now you can focus on the next and I'm betting it will be a good one.
> Thanks, T...



No, I am in Kansas City. I drove to Ohio to train at the Sweatte shop, but unfortunately I am beginning to realize that their style of gear lifting does not transfer to raw that well.

And heck yeah, I would kill you come up and spend a few days with you guys. That's the hole reason I went to Ohio and you guys are closer. If you could make it happen I would be there!
Thanks tt,

Hawk


----------



## jacked391 (Nov 10, 2013)

Keep that nose to grind stone. U did good bro always accept failure never accept quit.


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 10, 2013)

1450 is a very respectable total IMO for your first outing.  That is about my goal at my first meet in April.  Trying to hit 1500.  I'll probably be in the 242's also.

What fed did you lift in?  Turbo I'd love to come hang too...


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 10, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> No, I am in Kansas City. I drove to Ohio to train at the Sweatte shop, but unfortunately I am beginning to realize that their style of gear lifting does not transfer to raw that well.
> 
> And heck yeah, I would kill you come up and spend a few days with you guys. That's the hole reason I went to Ohio and you guys are closer. If you could make it happen I would be there!
> Thanks tt,
> ...


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey CH . I put up a coan video up top for you. T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 10, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> 1450 is a very respectable total IMO for your first outing.  That is about my goal at my first meet in April.  Trying to hit 1500.  I'll probably be in the 242's also.
> 
> What fed did you lift in?  Turbo I'd love to come hang too...



I competed in the USPA which I will say was a positive experience with two exceptions.
1. Piece of shit squat racks that wobbled like grass in the wind.
2. The bench judge was right behind the spotter (not off at an angle) so all of us had to hold the bar for at least 5-8 to so he could confirm control. I thought that was stupid and robbed us of some extra weight.

Hawk


----------



## srd1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats hawk dont be down man 1450 is fucking awsome your still stronger than 99.9% of the humans on this planet be proud brother!


----------



## Big-John (Nov 10, 2013)

You done great brother. Just look at this as a learning experience. You should be proud!


----------



## psych (Nov 11, 2013)

Dude awesome job!

Like bodybuilding shows, first one is the hardest...it's a feeler meet.  

You did great..ya didn't bomb and you finished.  

1. You won't hit the numbers you do in training cause you don't cut weight and then train.  Cutting weight will always fuck with your numbers.

2. I'll show you a  better way to cut.  You should have kept salt high all week, and only dropped water and salt day before weigh in.  You want to build up a suppression of  aldosterone and ADH.  A big flush out means a big flush back in.  I go 235 then bloat to 240, cut in 30 hrs to 220-218, then back to 240+.  But i still lose some strength. It's the price of the cut.  Also glycerol is amazing 30ml to a Liter(1,000ml).

3. Trust me on this, it's in my tag, shit happens at meets.  Shitty spotters, bad equipment, warm up space, flights, alot of guys in a flight or just a few, long time to warm up or short time, putting all the weight back on, having to cut or not to, getting hurt, planning your warm ups then guys ahead of you bomb or get hurt now making the flight faster, or a guy gets hurts and is stuck on the platform making the meet FUCKIN STOP!  Showing up and forgetting a crucial thing/food/drug/supp/deadlift soxs :banghead:


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 11, 2013)

psych said:


> Dude awesome job!
> 
> Like bodybuilding shows, first one is the hardest...it's a feeler meet.
> 
> ...



Psyche, thanks for taking the time. Your response makes me feel a lot better as well as realize I still have a bunch to learn, particualary about cutting water.

I am glad there are good bro's out there like you and tt who take the time to help us noobs improve. 

Looking forward to that water cut program too.

Thanks man,
Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations, you got that first one out of the way.  The weight your handling is impressive by any standards.  By the way, what was the average age of your competitors?  I am just asking because of curiousity.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 11, 2013)

Great placing for your first comp! Good job Hawk!


----------



## xmen1234 (Nov 11, 2013)

:sSp_clangrats:

Great job Hawk!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 12, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Congratulations, you got that first one out of the way.  The weight your handling is impressive by any standards.  By the way, what was the average age of your competitors?  I am just asking because of curiousity.



I would say the average was 25-30 with most being under 30. I think there were 37 competitors and probably 7 of us over 35. You know I am 40+ and there were 2 men older then me for sure, one 50 and another 60. 

Hawk


----------

